# können sich frösche mit kois kreuzen?



## BKlinge (6. Apr. 2011)

Bei uns hat letztens nen frosch auf der schnauze des größten koiweibchens des teichs gesurft! und hielt sich dort wohl auch wacker als sie wie ne verrückte durch den teich geschossen ist um ihn abzuwerfen.
hätte mich ja mal interessiert wie lange der frosch das mitgemacht hätte, wer da wohl den längeren atem gehabt hätte ;-)
mussten den koi dann echt einfangen und den frosch zwangsentfernen!
So ein schwerenöter!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Nur ihre Wege, BKlinge, nur ihre Wege;
einen "FROI" oder auch "KOSCH" wirst du in deinem Teich nicht finden!


----------



## seppl (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*



BKlinge schrieb:


> Bei uns hat letztens nen frosch auf der schnauze des größten koiweibchens des teichs gesurft! und hielt sich dort wohl auch wacker als sie wie ne verrückte durch den teich geschossen ist um ihn abzuwerfen.
> hätte mich ja mal interessiert wie lange der frosch das mitgemacht hätte, wer da wohl den längeren atem gehabt hätte ;-)
> mussten den koi dann echt einfangen und den frosch zwangsentfernen!
> So ein schwerenöter!



Hallo, mit den Fröschen muß man aufpassen, die setzen sich auf den Kopf vom Koi und krallen sich fest, daß Auge kann verletzt werden. Schon bei einem Koi bei uns pasiert, wir keschen jeden Tag die Frösche raus die wir erwischen, viel Arbeit.


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Hallo,
sie werden sich nicht paaren. :smoki
Die Frösche sind für Koi eine echte Gefahr und können böse Verletzungen verursachen.












Mein Patient kuriert sich in der IH nur langsam von den sehr tiefen Wunden.

LG
Jörg


----------



## Sobseal (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Morgen,

Das war mir auch nicht bewusst das die Frösche eine "Gefahr" für die Kois darstellen können.

Hatte den Beitrag im Partnerforum gefunden:
http://www.teichforum-nrw.de/thread.php?threadid=4027


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

@seppl: wenn du den Koi rauskescherst, hättest du nur 1x Arbeit


----------



## bodenseebille (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Hallo, 
ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen abends noch munter und quietschvergnügt fressenden 25cm-Koi morgens tot im Teich schwimmen. Er war beschmiert mit Froschlaich.
Einmal an der richtigen Stelle erwischt über den Kiemen- in dem Fall hat dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Frosch den "längeren Atem" weil der Fisch erstickt. 
Frösche hab ich trotzdem immer noch im Teich und hoffe jedes Frühjahr, daß genügend Weiber willig sind!
Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Hi

Es sind nur die Männchen der Frösche, die diesen starken Klammertrieb zur Paarungszeit haben. Sie haben dann auch angeschwollene Daumenschwielen. Dabei werden auch manchmal Weibchen von mehreren Männchen totgedrückt. Findet der Frosch kein Weibchen, müssen manchmal auch Fische herhalten. Besteigt ein Männchen ein anderes, gibt das einen Missfallenston von sich, worauf der andere sofort loslässt. Fischen fehlt diese Kommunikation.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

[OT]und findet der Affe kein Weibchen, müssen manchmal auch Frösche herhalten. hatte ich mal durch zufall gefunden [/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*



danyvet schrieb:


> @seppl: wenn du den Koi rauskescherst, hättest du nur 1x Arbeit




Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, warum sich Koi nicht der Frösche erwehren können,
denn in "freiher" Natur sieht man vielleicht schon mal ein Froschmännchen, das auf einer falschen Dame sitzt,
aber dass die dort Karpfen erwürgen, halte ich für ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Hi Peter,

in der Natur verteilen sich Fische und Frösche auch großflächiger in den Gewässern. Die Frösche vögeln im Flachwasser, die Karpfen lungern allgemein noch in den tieferen Bereichen rum. Im engen Teich kreuzen sich die Wege beider Arten aber gezwungenermaßen laufend. Da kommst dann schon mal wesentlich eher zum "Fremdgehen"

MfG Frank


----------



## alundra (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*

Hallo Frank

So böse Worte ?

Ich dachte immer Frösche , fröscheln ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: können sich  frösche mit kois kreuzen?*


----------

